# Flying Legends 2017



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2017)

Karl and I met-up at a new (to us) camp site on Saturday, ready for Flying Legends at Duxford the following day, when we were due to meet Andy (Crimea River) and his family, over from Canada, and Gary (Geedee), along with my daughter Josie and her boyfriend, up from London for the day.
The weather was good on both days, with hot sun, but some cloud to the south and partly overhead, which caused a few exposure problems at times. The 'Tin Tent' provided a base, with seating and the facilities of the van for those who required them, and a great day was had by us all - with a 'barbie' back at the camp site later that evening.
The show was opened by the Scampton Darts Team, aka The Red Arrows, and with the cloud base at that time at around 5,000 feet, they did their 'rolling' display, at a slight angle to the crowd line which, although impressive, lacked the impact of their full display - but maybe it was because I've seen them so many times over the last 50 years, one of the reasons I only took a couple of token shots.
Their display was interrupted part-way through, for around ten minutes, when they had to hold off, as some d***head under a para-motor had wandered into the 6 mile exclusion zone. Obviously he or she hadn't read the days NOTAMs, if in fact they even knew what NOTAMs are !
Anyway, I'll start off with a few mediocre shots in these first two posts, with a couple of shots of the 'Arrows', followed by the Spitfire formation and tails chase.
And for Marcel's benefit, their were only nine Spitfires .............................


----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2017)

More of the Spitfires, and I'll post further pics soon.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 11, 2017)

Good stuff Terry


----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2017)

Thanks Geo - just sorting the next batch.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2017)

The 'prototype' Sea Fury was up next, in the first of a couple of its displays of the day, this time in company with the resident Corsair and Bearcat.
More pics will follow tomorrow.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 12, 2017)

Good stuff Terry. Still sorting (read deleting many) through mine and will post when I get a chance. Busy on our London leg right now with little downtime.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 12, 2017)

Great shots Terry, sounds like a great time


----------



## Airframes (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks chaps, and yes Paul, we had a great time.
Hope you and the family enjoy London Andy.
I'm not that happy with the majority of my pics this time around, but I admit, I didn't make much of an effort, being a bit lazy and just enjoying the sun and watching the show. I had mainly wanted to see, and photograph, the P-51B 'Berlin Express', but she lost her 'Malcolm' hood on Saturday, causing slight damage to the fin, and didn't fly on Sunday, remaining on the flight line with a tarp over the cockpit.

Anyway, back to the show, and the three Curtis fighters.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 12, 2017)

Of six Mustangs originally listed for the show, P-51B 'Berlin Express' lost her canopy and couldn't fly on Sunday, and P-51D 'Moonbeam McSwine' was withdrawn, presumably due to technical problems.However, there were still four on Sunday, with the first slot showing the Norwegian Historic flight's camouflaged example, along with 'Miss Velma' and 'Miss Helen', the latter an original survivor of the 352nd FG, 'The Blue Nosed Bastards of Bodney'.
The fourth P-51D is a new one on the airshow circuit, operated by Commanche Fighters, and is painted as 'Frenesi' (from the wartime song 'Free and Easy'), of the 357th FG, and this formed part of the display by 'The Horsemen', later in the show. Sadly, at the end of the show, 'Miss Velma' force-landed in a field alongside the M11 motorway, but the pilot was OK, and the aircraft didn't appear to be too badly damaged, being the right way up, with the canopy jettisoned and prop tips bent. It's not known if the the gear was retracted before landing, or even if it was still down, as the Press photos show the aircraft in very tall crops.
Press reports 'quoted' eyewitnesses as seeing a vintage fighter 'crash' in a field, in a big cloud of dust, after hearing 'a loud bang'.
Well, Karl spotted 'Miss Velma' doing a very steep and 'hot', curving approach, gear and flaps down, and alerted me. I jumped up (ish !) in time to see her level out and veer off to starboard, with gear down and very obviously under control, before she was lost from view behind the ARC hangar. No 'loud bang' was heard by any of our group, before or after the eventual landing, and any 'cloud of dust' could only have been from the tall, standing crops in the field where she landed, after extremely rapid reactions and a skillful piece of flying by her pilot.
But back to the first Mustang display, with sols slots by all three P-51Ds, and the formation with resident B-17G 'Sally B' with the Norwegian example, in RAF camouflage, the pics being split between two posts.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 12, 2017)

Second selection of the Mustangs and B-17.

More pics to follow soon.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 12, 2017)

Neato


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 12, 2017)

great shots Terry


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2017)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2017)

Excellent Terry.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 13, 2017)

Liking it so far......

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2017)

Thanks chaps.
The Swiss DC-3 and Beech 18 formation performed next.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2017)

The Bucker Jungmann put on a fine aerobatic display, although lighting conditions were a touch 'flat' for good photos.
The aircraft is actually a Spanish-built CASA 1-131, built in 1952, and finished in the colours worn by a Jungmann in the 1936 Berlin Olympics.
More pics to follow soon ...........


----------



## Kingscoy (Jul 13, 2017)

Super shots! Thinking of visiting Flying Legends next year.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2017)

Then I'd better start stocking-up with extra 'Speckled Hen' !!
Look forward to seeing you at Legends, Sander.

Just sorting the next batch, which I'll post soon.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 13, 2017)

More good stuff Terry. Looking forward to more.

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 13, 2017)

Just got a bit of down time to post these few shots. As Terry mentioned, Berlin Express had a mishap that prevented it from flying on Sunday. Fortunately, I was there on Saturday to see its one and only flight.

A very showy take-off, beating up the field at maybe 8 feet while retracting the undercarriage:





At some point, the aircraft lost its Malcolm hood and I only noticed after hearing about it that I have it in this state on one of its passes and as it taxied past me on the. Not a good pic as this is heavily cropped, but you can see the missing hood, the pilot slouched behind the windscreen, and the dent in the vertical stab where the hood apparently made contact:





Here you can see the damaged tail:


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2017)

Great shots Andy !
That's the one I really wanted to see flying. Hopefully, it'll be fixed fairly quickly.

The next two posts show part of the mock dogfight between the P-40 and resident Buchon, the latter in its new, temporary, heavily weathered desert scheme, which I believe has been applied for a documentary.
Apologies for the poor quality - these were all taken at fairly long range.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2017)

Second set of the P-40 and Buchon.
More pics coming soon ..............


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2017)

The Spitfire duo provided their usual elegant performance of close formation aerobatics. Again, fairly mediocre photos.
Next selection, tomorrow, will feature the Hurricanes and Blenheim formation.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 13, 2017)

Once again, nice


Jeff


----------



## turbo (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 14, 2017)

Great shots guys!!!, I have always wondered why they had the two tone camouflage on the spitfire on the bottom. Any idea's why or was it for quick identification? Again great shots.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2017)

Thanks chaps.
Yes Paul, the colours were for I.D. against 'friendly fire' from our own AA guns, later changed to 'Sky'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2017)

Next slot featured the Blenheim, first in formation with three Spitfire Mk1s, four Hurricanes and a Sea Hurricane.
One of the Hurricane Mk1s is a survivor of the Battle of Britain, and another, new to the UK airshow circuit this year, was recovered from a beach near Dunkirk, where it force landed in June 1940.
Although I wasn't fully aware at the time, I experienced some exposure and focusing problems from this point, and I can only think it was possibly due to the mixed lighting and 'flat' clouds, combined with shooting at fairly long ranges, and the fact that I'd inadvertently altered the exposure '+/-' setting when changing from 'continuous' to single frame mode, going 1 stop under exposed !!
Pics divided between this and the next post.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2017)

Second set of Hurricanes and Blenheim ......


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 14, 2017)

Sweet and thanks for the confirmation Terry.


----------



## rochie (Jul 14, 2017)

Good stuff Dogsbody.

Will try and rescue some of mine on sunday afternoon when this working week from hell finishes !


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2017)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2017)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## turbo (Jul 15, 2017)

Airframes said:


> The Spitfire duo provided their usual elegant performance of close formation aerobatics. Again, fairly mediocre photos.
> Next selection, tomorrow, will feature the Hurricanes and Blenheim formation.
> 
> 
> ...



Spotted one of those Spits in the Dunkirk movie trailer.












Looks like they've used some special effects to replicate the same plane.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2017)

A MkV and a Mk1 in that last pic. But that rather poor replica cockpit for the close-up shots has given me real doubts about this movie. The production crew obviously went to some length constructing that, so why the heck didn't they get it at least a bit closer to the real thing ?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2017)

Three Mustangs made up the aerobatic performance of 'The Horsemen', with new arrival 'Frenesi', 'Miss Helen', and the Norwegian, RAF camouflaged example.
Again, the pics are divided between two posts.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2017)

Second set of 'The Horsemen'.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 15, 2017)

Great shots Terry keep them coming


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks Paul. Whilst they're reasonable, they're certainly not as good as they should be.
After the roar of Merlins, the 1930's racers took to the air, rather gracefully, although not at full power, with the Cosmic Wind 'Ballerina', the former Alex Henshaw Percival Mew Gull, the Travel Air Mystery Ship, and the lovely DH Comet, as shown in the next two posts.


----------



## rochie (Jul 15, 2017)

I did enjoy seeing that DH Comet.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2017)

Second set of the 1930's racers. Norwegian Dakota coming next .............


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2017)

The DC-3 from Dakota Norway was originally built as a C-53 'Skytrooper' in 1943, and performed its usual dramatic display, being thrown around the sky more like a fighter than a transport aircraft.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 15, 2017)

Very good shots Terry.

Our London trip concluded today and we are preparing to fly back to the home country Sunday morning. I've still not had a chance to organize my pics but have done a preliminary binning of the ones that were pure rubbish. Most of my flying pics, if not all, will not beat Terry's as I tend to shoot at a lower speed to get more prop blur. In doing so, I get a lot of pics taht aren't sharp and this year, the aircarft were further away than the last time I was at Dux. I'll post up the ones that I have that appear to be a bit different starting Monday or Tuesday.

Meantime, here's one for Terry.....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Jimbob (Jul 15, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Of six Mustangs originally listed for the show, P-51B 'Berlin Express' lost her canopy and couldn't fly on Sunday, and P-51D 'Moonbeam McSwine' was withdrawn, presumably due to technical problems.However, there were still four on Sunday, with the first slot showing the Norwegian Historic flight's camouflaged example, along with 'Miss Velma' and 'Miss Helen', the latter an original survivor of the 352nd FG, 'The Blue Nosed Bastards of Bodney'.
> The fourth P-51D is a new one on the airshow circuit, operated by Commanche Fighters, and is painted as 'Frenesi' (from the wartime song 'Free and Easy'), of the 357th FG, and this formed part of the display by 'The Horsemen', later in the show. Sadly, at the end of the show, 'Miss Velma' force-landed in a field alongside the M11 motorway, but the pilot was OK, and the aircraft didn't appear to be too badly damaged, being the right way up, with the canopy jettisoned and prop tips bent. It's not known if the the gear was retracted before landing, or even if it was still down, as the Press photos show the aircraft in very tall crops.
> Press reports 'quoted' eyewitnesses as seeing a vintage fighter 'crash' in a field, in a big cloud of dust, after hearing 'a loud bang'.
> Well, Karl spotted 'Miss Velma' doing a very steep and 'hot', curving approach, gear and flaps down, and alerted me. I jumped up (ish !) in time to see her level out and veer off to starboard, with gear down and very obviously under control, before she was lost from view behind the ARC hangar. No 'loud bang' was heard by any of our group, before or after the eventual landing, and any 'cloud of dust' could only have been from the tall, standing crops in the field where she landed, after extremely rapid reactions and a skillful piece of flying by her pilot.
> ...


----------



## Jimbob (Jul 15, 2017)

Pilot put the gear handle up to prevent the aircraft from flipping over onto it's back. Good move on his part to lessen damage to the aircraft and injuries to himself.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2017)

Great shots Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2017)

Andy - Grrr! 
Bl**dy tractor with planks ! (But it put on a splendid display, which I'll feature in the next post tomorrow .... er... later today !).

Thanks for the confirmation Jimbob - I'd guessed the pilot had got the gear up in time. One of the best bits of flying skill I've seen in a long time - and I've been around aviation since Moses was a Corporal !!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## stona (Jul 16, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Thanks chaps.
> Yes Paul, the colours were for I.D. against 'friendly fire' from our own AA guns, later changed to 'Sky'.



And for identification by the not yet Royal Observer Corps. As Britain's air defence system was developing in the 1930s it involved the use of radar, but only to track aircraft approaching the coast. The inland emissions/reflections of the Chain Home radar were blocked electronically in order for the operators to ascertain from which direction targets were approaching. The radar did NOT 'see' inland. This meant that all information pertinent to a potential interception, including the position of friendly fighters (prior to electronic IFF) and enemy aircraft after they had crossed the coast,had to come from the Observer Corps, which meant it had to be able to easily identify and distinguish between the two.
The markings date back to a May 1937 letter sent to the Air Ministry by Dowding. He suggested that the port lower mainplane of the then mainly biplanes in service be painted black, the rest of the aircraft underside remaining in the then standard silver dope.
On 28th July the Air Ministry gave permission for experiments to be carried out at North Weald. It was at this point that one mainplane underside was painted black and the other white. The delicately balanced ailerons were not re-painted for these trials.
On 28th October Dowding reported on the success of the experiments and made two further suggestions. First, that the serial numbers be omitted from the lower surfaces to make the markings as distinctive as possible and, second, as Hawker Hurricane production was gathering pace, that the undersides of these aircraft, including flaps and ailerons, should be finished in the black/white scheme.
The Air Ministry agreed to a large scale service trialand in March 1938 the Ministry informed Fighter Command that a batch of 50 Hurricanes (L1576 - L1625) would be finished in the new scheme, deliveries expected to start by the end of the month.
There were some trials and tribulations with the interpretation and application of the new scheme, but by 1940 most wore the standard, as on the Spitfires and Hurricane above.
Sky became the new underside colour in June 1940, but the black/white scheme continued to be allowed for some time whilst supplies of the new Sky colour were sorted out.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 16, 2017)

Great shots guys!!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 16, 2017)

The resident Catalina came next, combining part of the display with the Wil .... Wi ...... W ....... Martlet - which sounded like a knackered tractor, but performed well.
Again, the pics are divided between two posts.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 16, 2017)

Second set of Catalina and Martlet.
It seems the forum 'system' is acting up again, as I can only select one image at a time, which is taking bl**dy ages, so I'll post the final sets, of the 'prototype' Sea Fury and the closing 'Balbo', tomorrow.


----------



## rochie (Jul 16, 2017)

ok here's the few of my pictures i deem worthy after heavy editing to remove a lot of the crap i seem to have accumulated inside my camera body.

in no particular order i will add them in batches of subject matter.
mustangs.


----------



## rochie (Jul 16, 2017)

more mustangs











Catalina and Wildcat


----------



## Airframes (Jul 16, 2017)

Good stuff Karl. I had a bit of clean-up to do on some of mine too - think it's time to get the cameras cleaned.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## turbo (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2017)

Lovely shots Terry!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 17, 2017)

Got to love the Catalina, great shots guys.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2017)

Top shots Guys.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 17, 2017)

Great shots Guys!


----------



## rochie (Jul 17, 2017)

spitfires


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 17, 2017)

90% of my flying shots are rubbish so I will let Terry and Karl's photos capture the essence of the flying display. Here are a few from the Saturday show:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 17, 2017)

Good ones Andy. It's interesting that all three of us seem to have had problems - I wonder if it was the light conditions ?
Many of my ground to air shots suffered from exposure problems, and / or some slight focus problems, being not quite as sharp as they should have been.
This can be seen in some of the prototype Sea Fury shots below, and certainly in the 'long' shots of the 'Balbo', which I'll post later, which were taken with my other Nikon, and the smaller lens.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 17, 2017)

The problem at my end is the operator alone! Despite performing a diligent cleaning of my lenses and sensor on both camera bodies I have so much dirt showing up on my shots as the conditions were quite windy and dusty. I also think that my vantage points on both days contributed to my inability to get good shots with no camera shake as the flying box was definitely farther away than I remember it from last time. Shake is more pronounced on distant objects and the elimination of access to the tank bank also put us further away.

I'm still organizing shots and will post more when I can between visits with the family.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 17, 2017)

I had more dust showing than usual too, needing quite a bit of clean-up on most shots. And you're right about the distance too; apart from the display axis being further out, where we were sitting at the van was 300 meters from the runway at the shortest angle, and upwards of around 500 meters for most ground to air shots.
Next time, I'll try not to be so lazy, and get closer to the crowd line !

As we wanted to get off the airfield and back to the camp site in time to set up the BBQ, I didn't bother much about the 'Balbo', the traditional mass formation that closes the show. I only took a couple of token shots, with my other Nikon, using the 18-55 mm lens. The 'Balbo' was rather down on numbers this year, with only nineteen single-engine fighters, but still an impressive sight.
There were a few 'no shows' this year, with aircraft missing including the Gladiator, another Sea Fury, one Mustang, the P-36 and a couple of others.
That's it from me - not sure what the next show will be, but I might go to East Kirkby or Little Gransden in August, and I should be at the September show at Duxford, which is two weeks later than usual this year.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2017)

Great shots guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2017)

Love them shots....!


----------



## rochie (Jul 18, 2017)

Bearcat, Fury and Corsair


----------



## Airframes (Jul 18, 2017)

Good shots Karl.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 18, 2017)

Great stuff there guys!!!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 18, 2017)

I would like to type how much I like these photos but my keyboard is covered in drool.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2017)

Nice shots Karl!


----------



## turbo (Jul 18, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2017)

Damn nice Karl.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 19, 2017)

Couple more of Berlin Express. Still sorting.....


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 19, 2017)

A few more from Saturday.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2017)

Good shots Andy - love the take-off shots.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks Terry. Unfortunately those are my best shots and the rest are slim pickings. Here are some parade shots:


----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2017)

Nice selection Andy.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 19, 2017)

Excellent work gentlemen considering the lighting situation at Duxford. Looking into the sun all day creates challenges and all here did yeoman service in dealing with that issue. Great selection of aircraft gathered in one spot......very nice


----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks Jeff.
The lighting certainly seemed to be a bit tricky this time, with the cloud background, when present, causing exposure problems. and the odd focus problem too.


----------



## turbo (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2017)

Lovely shots guys!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 19, 2017)

Great stuff gentlemen


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 20, 2017)

More great shots!!!!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2017)

Good stuff there Andy.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2017)

Good shots Andy!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2017)

Good shots Andy.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks guys. Here are more from Saturday. A beautiful day with sunny skies and 25C but this made for heavily backlit flying shots. Anyway....


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 21, 2017)

More good ones there Andy.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 21, 2017)

Cheers Terry.


----------



## rochie (Jul 21, 2017)

few more


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 21, 2017)

More excellent stuff lads. That DC-3 is a beauty.

Andy, while the locals were slogging British beer at you I hope you represented Canada well. Our international reputation has taken a hit lately with paying terrorist s millions but a good showing on your part will restore us to a lofty global ranking.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 21, 2017)

That I did Jeff but I think I scared Terry with the St. Ambrose Oatmeal Stout. I brought 4 litres of local brews over with samplings from Quebec, Ontario, Alberta, and BC.

Good pics there Karl.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 21, 2017)

Good ones Karl.


----------



## rochie (Jul 21, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> That I did Jeff but I think I scared Terry with the St. Ambrose Oatmeal Stout. I brought 4 litres of local brews over with samplings from Quebec, Ontario, Alberta, and BC.
> 
> Good pics there Karl.


That oatmeal stout wasnt technically a liquid !


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2017)

Lovely shots guys!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 23, 2017)

Great shots Andy


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks guys. Gonna continue to throw some of these up as I'm now at home and able to spend a bit more time cleaning up my files. These are all from the Sunday show with bright sunshine and almost clear skies.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2017)

NICE..!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2017)

Good ones Andy.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks guys. Glad you like them as I'm really not that happy with the results personally. Nonetheless, here are some more:


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2017)

Good shots Andy!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2017)

Nice - keep 'em coming Andy.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 26, 2017)

Well OK then!


















Above shots have been adjusted for white balance as I was shooting on tungsten light by mistake and had to correct them. I could not get the last one to work out...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2017)

Certainly are up to scratch Andy...good stuff.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2017)

Good stuff Andy, and more so considering the alterations you've had to do.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2017)

Great stuff guys!!! Keep them coming


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2017)

Lovely shots Andy!


----------



## turbo (Jul 27, 2017)

Great shots - that Catalina looks awesome!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2017)

sweet shots


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 29, 2017)

Thanks Paul. Struggling with the WB fix on all of the last shots above.

Moving on to the Sunday show now, these are in no particular order:


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2017)

Great stuff Andy, and nice work on 'rescuing' them too.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2017)

Excellent shots Andy!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 29, 2017)

Thanks all. More to come in due course as tomorrow I'm off to a small local airshow to help man our Mosquito display and hope to get some pics while there. Supposed to be 33 degrees and sunny with a bit of smoke in the air from the BC fires so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2017)

Great shots Andy!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2017)

Great shots Andy especially that front on Taxi pic.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks guys. The front on taxi pic is a bit "tilted" as the only way I could get this pic was to hold the camera over my head with outstretched arms so I would not get all the heads in the way. Doing so makes it difficult to keep the camera on the level. Here are the two pics, corrected for tilt:


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 31, 2017)

More of the parade and subsequent flights:


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2017)

Lovely shots Andy!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## turbo (Aug 1, 2017)

Beauty


----------



## Airframes (Aug 1, 2017)

Good stuff Andy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2017)

How ever you did those taxi shots...you nailed it, I like 'em.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 4, 2017)

Thanks guys.



Wayne Little said:


> How ever you did those taxi shots...you nailed it, I like 'em.



Just moved up to the front Wayne and found a spot just big enough to get my 300mm through. The head-on ones were done with the camera over my head taking many shots, some of which turned out crooked or showing too much ground or sky.

Continuing on with the latter stages of the Sunday show:









Those of you who saw "Dunkirk" will recognize this fictitious paint scheme on this Mk I Spitfire:











This Hurricane, P2902, became the 15th airworthy Hurricane in the world and had only just returned to the skies on 19 June this year.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 4, 2017)

More great shots there Andy!!!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 4, 2017)

Good stuff Andy.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 7, 2017)

Great pictures Andy


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 7, 2017)

Super sweet!

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 7, 2017)

Thanks guys. A few more left and I'll post when I get the chance.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2017)

More great pics Andy...


----------



## Crimea_River (May 18, 2018)

I was sent the following video today. Those of us who were at the show last year will never forget the last few moments of P-51 Miss Marilyn's flight as the pilot tried hard to get it back to the field after engine trouble, only to bank away at the last minute to put it down in a nearby field:


----------



## Airframes (May 19, 2018)

Excellent. thanks for posting Andy.


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2018)

Good one! Very interesting.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 19, 2018)

According to the long interview, there appears to be a good chance the aircraft will be back in the air for this year's show.


----------



## Airframes (May 19, 2018)

Yep, it's included on the flying list.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 24, 2018)

Yes, excellent Andy. Putting me in the mood for this year's show! Giggety giggety...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2018)

OK, so it's just over five weeks to go for 'Leg Ends, 2018', and so far, the 'forum meet' consists of Karl, me, Marcel and his Father-in- Law, Hans, Sander (Kingscoy) from the Netherlands, and Grant (Nuumann) all the way from New Zealand, and I'm guessing probably Gary (Geedee).

Any other forum members planning on going ?

As usual, Karl and I will be travelling down on the Saturday (14th July), and going to the show on Sunday (15th July), when my 'Tin Tent' will be parked at the end of the path from the main entrance leading to the taxi-way between the grass and the TFC hangar, providing a 'base' to meet, and with the usual facilities - chairs, tables, kitchen etc etc.
All are welcome, and, of course, on Sunday evening, after the show, we will be hosting a BBQ, including a reasonable supply of 'fall over juice', at our campsite, roughly 3 miles west of the center of Cambridge, when Karl will be doing his Chef thing over the charcoal pit, and some other long-term attendees of 'Legends', from the UK and Europe, will possibly stagger by.
So, if you're going, come and say hello, and if you fancy the (possibly dangerous !) Sunday evening soiree, let me know !!
Should be a great weekend, and a sociable gathering for those who can make it to the very pleasant campsite for the BBQ.

Pics below from last year's event and BBQ.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 6, 2018)

I would love to come Terry and will again some day but this year my bride and I will be on a Baltic cruise which coincides with that weekend. We'll be in Copenhagen on that Sunday and will think of you guys. Have a great time!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 7, 2018)

Thanks Andy, and enjoy the cruise. Copenhagen is a nice city, a friendly people.


----------



## rochie (Jun 8, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> I would love to come Terry and will again some day but this year my bride and I will be on a Baltic cruise which coincides with that weekend. We'll be in Copenhagen on that Sunday and will think of you guys. Have a great time!


Copenhagen is pretty close, i say you should storm the ships bridge and swing by, all it takes is a bit of effort

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 8, 2018)

I'll hold the hawser til you get on!


----------



## rochie (Jun 8, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> I'll hold the hawser til you get on!


Paras dont like boats !


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 20, 2018)

Nice pics Terry and looking forward to the show and to meeting you guys.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks Grant. Looking forward to meeting up with all the guys - should be a good day.
I might have to strengthen the floor of the van, to cope with the weight of the extra beer !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 21, 2018)

nuuumannn said:


> Nice pics Terry and looking forward to the show and to meeting you guys.


Will be nice to see you, too nuuuman!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 24, 2018)

Awesome Terry, you do that! Yes, Marcel; it'll be a good day. I'll expect some advice on the best places to take photos!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2018)

Hope you guys have great time.

my daughter is going to the UK next Tuesday for a couple of weeks to meet with her friend in Manchester just up the road a little....

I can't fit in her suitcase....so that stuffed that idea....


----------



## Airframes (Jun 25, 2018)

Grant, as you're going to be in one of the enclosures, you'll be at the mid-point of the field, so should get some good shots. However, they have a rule about no standing, so try to get to the front !

Shame Wayne - Manchester is only 20 miles north of me, and the airport is only 12 miles away !


----------

